# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون تنظيم الجامعات ( 6 / 2006 )

## المستشار11

القانون رقم 6‏ 

رئيس الجمهورية‏ 

بناء على احكام الدستور‏ 

وعلى ما اقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 20/11/1426ه و21/12/2005م.‏ 

يصدر مايلي:‏ 





التعاريف‏ 

المادة 1- يقصد بالتعابير الآتية في معرض تطبيق هذا القانون ما هو مبين بجانب كل منها:‏ 

الوزارة: وزارة التعليم العالي.‏ 

الوزير: وزير التعليم العالي.‏ 

اللائحة التنفيذية: اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات.‏ 

النقابة: نقابة المعلمين.‏ 

الاتحاد: الاتحاد الوطني لطلبة سورية.‏ 





الباب الاول‏ 

الفصل الأول‏ 

مجلس التعليم العالي‏ 

المادة2- يرتبط مجلس التعليم العالي بالوزير ويضطلع بالمهام الاساسية الآتية:‏ 

أ- اقتراح سياسة التعليم العالي بجميع تخصصاته ومستوياته في اطار السياسة العامة للدولة.‏ 

ب- وضع السياسة العامة للبحوث العلمية في الجامعات والمعاهد وتوجيهها نحو معالجة المشكلات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية في الجمهورية العربية السورية.‏ 

ج- وضع الخطط اللازمة لتنفيذ سياسة التعليم العالي التي تضعها الدولة, وربطه بخطط التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية, وتطويره وتوزيع مؤسساته بما يحقق اهداف الدولة القومية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعلمية والثقافية.‏ 

د-وضع الخطط العامة لمؤسسات التعليم العالي من تدريب بما في ذلك تطوير المستوى العلمي والتقني واللغوي والتأهيل التربوي للعاملين العلميين فيها وتقويم ادائهم وتحديد وسائل التنفيذ ومتابعته.‏ 

ه- وضع قواعد قبول الطلاب في الجامعات والمعاهد.‏ 

و- التنسيق بين الجامعات والمعاهد من حيث التكامل ومستوى التعليم والدرجة العلمية والتخصصات والبحث والتدريب والتأهيل والترجمة والتعريب.‏ 

ز- وضع نظام تقويم الاداء وقواعد الاعتماد العلمي للجامعات وشروط منحه والغائه.‏ 

ح- اقتراح مشروع الموازنة العامة لكل من الجامعات والمعاهد والمؤسسات التابعة للوزارة.‏ 

ط- ابداء الرأي فيما يتعلق بمسائل التعليم في درجاته المختلفة.‏ 

ي- تحديد مدة الدراسة ومواعيد الامتحانات والعطل والمعسكرات الانتاجية والتدريب.‏ 

ك- تحديد انواع التعليم وانماطه واساليبه.‏ 

ل- وضع القواعد والشروط لانتقاء المعيدين وايفادهم.‏ 

م- وضع القواعد والشروط لتعيين اعضاء الهيئة التعليمية وترفيعهم.‏ 

ن- الامور الاخرى التي يختص بها وفقاً لما تنص عليه القوانين النافذة.‏ 

المادة 3- أ- يتألف المجلس من الوزير رئيساً وعضوية كل من:‏ 

- رؤساء الجامعات.‏ 

- رئيس الجامعة الافتراضية السورية.‏ 

- ثلاثة من رؤساء الجامعات الخاصة او المشتركة يقترحهم الوزير سنوياً بالتناوب.‏ 

- نائب رئيس جامعة من كل جامعة يقترحه الوزير بالتناوب سنوياً.‏ 

- معاوني الوزير ومعاون وزير عن بعض الوزارات تحدد بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ 

- معاون رئيس هيئة تخطيط الدولة يقترحه رئيس هيئة تخطيط الدولة.‏ 

- عمداء المعاهد العليا التابعة للوزارة اذا ورد في صك احداثها نص على ذلك.‏ 

- المدير العام لمركز الدراسات والبحوث العلمية.‏ 

- المدير العام لهيئة الطاقة الذرية.‏ 

- المدير العام للهيئة العامة للاستشعار عن بعد.‏ 

- المدير العام للهيئة العامة للبحوث العلمية الزراعية.‏ 

- المدير العام للهيئة العامة للتقانة الحيوية.‏ 

- المدير العام للمركز الوطني لبحوث الطاقة.‏ 

- مدير اكاديمية الاسد للهندسة العسكرية.‏ 

- ممثلين اثنين عن النقابة من اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية يقترحهما المكتب التنفيذي للنقابة سنوياً.‏ 

- رئيس الاتحاد وممثل آخر عن الاتحاد يقترحه المكتب التنفيذي سنوياً.‏ 

- أمين المجلس عضواً ومقرراً.‏ 

ب- يصدر رئىس مجلس الوزراء قراراً بتسمية اعضاء المجلس بناء على اقتراح الوزير.‏ 

ج- يحق للوزير ان يدعو لحضور اجتماعات المجلس من يراه مناسباً من ذوي الخبرة دون ان يكون له حق التصويت.‏ 

د- ينوب عن الوزير في حال غيابه في رئاسة اجتماعات المجلس من يفوضه من رؤساء الجامعات.‏ 

المادة 4- أ- لمجلس التعليم العالي ان يفوض مجلساً مصغراً برئاسة الوزير وعضوية رؤساء الجامعات ومعاوني الوزير وممثل عن كل من الاتحاد والنقابة للبت بالامور المستعجلة.‏ 

ب- يؤلف مجلس التعليم العالي من بين اعضائه ومن غيرهم من اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعات والمعاهد والمتخصصين, ومن اعضاء نقابات المهن العلمية والمنظمات الشعبية لجاناً فنية دائمة او مؤقتة لبحث الموضوعات التي تدخل في اختصاصه.‏ 

المادة5- ترصد الاعتمادات المالية اللازمة لمجلس التعليم العالي في فرع مستقل تابع لقسم وزارة التعليم العالي في الموازنة العامة للدولة.‏ 

المادة 6- يحدث في الوزارة امانة عامة لمجلس التعليم العالي يحدد ملاكها بمرسوم, ويرأسها امين من بين اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية المؤصلين في الجامعات من ذوي الخبرة في شؤون التعليم العالي يعين بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير.‏ 

المادة 7- يتولى أمين التعليم العالي تهيئة اعمال المجلس ومتابعة تنفيذ قراراته واعمال لجانه الدائمة والمؤقتة والتنسيق بينها.‏ 

المادة8- يعد أمين مجلس التعليم العالي التقرير السنوي عن التعليم العالي بعد عرضه على الوزير بغية اقراره في مجلس التعليم العالي ويتضمن التقرير بوجه خاص بيان مدى تنفيذ مؤسسات التعليم العالي للخطة العلمية في السنة السابقة وما حققته الخطة من نجاح وما واجه تنفيذها من عقبات وصعوبات والاقتراحات اللازمة لتحسين مستوى الاداء وتحقيق التطوير الامثل للتعليم العالي في ضوء حاجات التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والتطورات العلمية.‏ 

المادة9- يصدر النظام الداخلي للمجلس بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 





الفصل الثاني‏ 

الأحكام العامة للجامعات‏ 

المادة 10- الجامعات هيئات عامة علمية ذات طابع اداري لكل منها شخصية اعتبارية واستقلال اداري ومالي على الوجه المبين في هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية, وترتبط بالوزير ضمن الحدود المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون واللائحة التنفيذية.‏ 

المادة 11- التعليم الجامعي حق لكل مواطن مؤهل له, ويحدد مجلس التعليم العالي مستوى هذا التأهيل ونوعيته, وتراعى في قبول الطلاب القواعد التي يضعها مجلس التعليم العالي مع الأخذ بالاعتبار رغبات الطلاب واستعداداتهم في ضوء حاجات خطط التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية ومطالب النمو المتوازن الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي في مختلف المحافظات.‏ 

المادة 12- تهدف الجامعات الى تحقيق التقدم في مجالات العلم والتقانة والفكر والفن, وتعمل على تحقيق الاهداف القومية للأمة العربية ونشر الحضارة العربية وتطويرها واغناء الحضارة الانسانية وتوسيع آفاق المعرفة البشرية والاسهام في تحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية في الجمهورية العربية السورية والوطن العربي وتعمل على تنفيذ هذه الاهداف من خلال مايلي:‏ 

أ- اعداد المتخصصين في مختلف فروع المعرفة وتأهيلهم وتزويدهم بمستوى عال من المعارف والمهارات يواكب تقدم العلم والتقانة والفكر والفن والحضارة العالمية, وتقويم مدى استيعابهم وتفهمهم وتطبيقهم لها من خلال نظام الامتحانات.‏ 

ب- المشاركة في اجراء البحوث العلمية والدراسات المختلفة التي تسهم في التقدم العلمي والتقني, وتقديم الخبرة والمشورة وغير ذلك من اعمال ممارسة المهنة بما تتضمنه من ابرام العقود المهنية, وبصورة خاصة ما يهدف منها الى ايجاد الحلول لمختلف القضايا التي تواجه التطور الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي في الجمهورية العربية السورية والوطن العربي.‏ 

ج- ترسيخ القيم والقواعد المعززة لبناء المجتمع العربي الاشتراكي الموحد واذكاء الروح النضالية للطلاب.‏ 

د- تعزيز شخصية الطالب العلمية وتنمية حبه للعلم والبحث العلمي والعمل الجماعي وتشجيع التفوق والابداع العلمي.‏ 

ه- تطوير وسائل البحث والتعليم واصول التدريس واساليبها بما في ذلك التأليف والترجمة والنشر, واحداث المختبرات اللازمة للتعليم والبحث العلمي.‏ 

و- الاسهام في دورات التأهيل والتدريب والتعليم المستمر.‏ 

ز- توجيه الطلبة نحو الاختيار الأمثل للفعاليات التي سيمارسونها.‏ 

ح- تشجيع النشاط الثقافي والفني والاجتماعي والرياضي.‏ 

ط- توثيق الروابط الثقافية والعلمية مع الجامعات والهيئات العلمية العربية خاصة والاجنبية عامة.‏ 

ي- تحقيق اعلى مستوى من التفاعل بين الجامعة بمؤسساتها المختلفة والمجتمع بمؤسساته الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية ومنظماته.‏ 

المادة 13- أ- الوزير هو الرئىس الأعلى للجامعات ويشرف عليها بحكم منصبه, وله ان يطلب الى المجالس او اللجان الفنية بحث موضوعات معينة او دراستها ولاسيما الموضوعات المتعلقة بالسياسة العامة للتعليم والبحث العلمي.‏ 

ب- للوزير ان يطلب من مجالس الجامعات اعادة النظر في قراراتها اذا كان يرى فيها مخالفة لأحكام القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 

المادة 14- الجامعات الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون في الجمهورية العربية السورية هي:‏ 

- جامعة دمشق ومقرها مدينة دمشق.‏ 

- جامعة حلب ومقرها مدينة حلب.‏ 

- جامعة تشرين ومقرها مدينة اللاذقية.‏ 

- جامعة البعث ومقرها مدينة حمص.‏ 

او أي جامعة حكومية تحدث بقانون ينص على اخضاعها لأحكام هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة 15- أ- يجوز احداث فروع للجامعات بمرسوم.‏ 

ب- يكون لكل فرع مدير بمرتبة استاذ يعين بمرسوم لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة بمرسوم, يتولى ادارة شؤون الفرع العلمية والادارية, ويمارس بالنسبة للعاملين في الفروع صلاحيات نواب رئيس الجامعة ويقوم اضافة الى ذلك بالمهام التي يفوضه بها رئيس الجامعة ويسمى عضواً في مجلس الجامعة.‏ 

ج- يضع مجلس التعليم العالي الهيكلية التنظيمية والادارية والقواعد الناظمة العلمية والادارية والمالية اللازمة لعمل فروع الجامعات بما لا يخالف احكام هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية.‏ 

المادة 16- أ- يتم احداث كليات في الجامعة بمرسوم.‏ 

ب- يجوز احداث معاهد عليا ملحقة بالجامعات بمراسيم, وترتبط هذه المعاهد بالجامعات وفقاً للقواعد التي تحددها هذه المراسيم.‏ 

ج- يجوز احداث مراكز علمية متخصصة ملحقة بالجامعات او باحدى كلياتها او احد معاهدها بقرار من الوزير بعد موافقة مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

المادة 17- الكلية وحدة تعليمية علمية وادارية ومالية تعمل على تحقيق اهداف الجامعة ضمن الاختصاص المحدد لها. وتضم عدداً من الاقسام المترابطة علمياً واللازمة لاضطلاعها باختصاصها, وتبين اللائحة الداخلية للكلية الاقسام فيها, ويجوز بمرسوم ان يكون مقر الكلية في غير مقر الجامعة.‏ 

المادة 18- أ- القسم هو الوحدة البنيوية الاساسية التعليمية والعلمية والبحثية والثقافية في الجامعة, وهو وحدة ادارية تميزه فعاليات علمية نوعية يضطلع بمسؤولياتها كاملة داخل الكلية ويشرف عليها في الكليات الاخرى بالجامعة ويجوز ان يضم القسم شعبة او اكثر.‏ 

ب- لا يجوز ان تتكرر الاقسام المتماثلة في الكليات غير المتماثلة في الجامعة الواحدة فيما عدا اقسام العلوم الاساسية.‏ 

المادة 19- تصدر اللوائح الداخلية التي تتضمن الشؤون الخاصة للكليات والمعاهد بقرار من الوزير بعد موافقة مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

المادة 20- أ- اللغة العربية هي لغة التدريس في الجامعات فيما عدا التدريس في اقسام اللغات الاجنبية وتدريس مقررات اللغات الاجنبية.‏ 

ب- يجوز تدريس مقرر واحد في كل سنة دراسية في مرحلة الاجازة ومقرر او مقررين في دراسات التأهيل والتخصص وفي الدراسات العليا بلغة اجنبية.‏ 

ج- يجوز بقرار من الوزير بعد موافقة مجلس التعليم العالي, واستناداً الى اتفاقية تعاون علمي مع احدى الجامعات غير السورية, احداث درجات علمية على مستوى دراسات التأهيل والتخصص او الدراسات العليا في اي من كليات الجامعة, ويكون التدريس في هذه الدرجات لجميع المقررات او بعضها بلغة اجنبية.‏ 

المادة 21- على الوزارات والهيئات والمؤسسات ضمن امكانياتها توفير الفرص والوسائل اللازمة لتدريب طلاب الجامعات على الاعمال التي تتصل باختصاصهم.‏ 

المادة 22- يجوز بمرسوم احداث منشآت جامعية انتاجية ملحقة بالجامعات او بالكليات تخدم اغراضها التعليمية.‏ 

المادة 23- أ- للجامعات ان تقدم خدمات اجتماعية ومهنية ودراسات ومشورات للمواطنين وللجهات العامة والخاصة وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع اهدافها.‏ 

ب- للجامعات ان تتصدى لمعالجة المشكلات التقنية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية التي تواجه الدولة والقطاع العام في مختلف الميادين لايجاد الحلول العلمية والعملية لها بالتنسيق مع الجهات المختصة.‏ 

ج- تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية كل ما يتعلق بذلك بما فيها النواحي المالية وما يرصد لهذه المهمات من تعويضات ومكافآت وكيفية التصرف بالعائدات المستوفاة وفق القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 





الباب الثاني‏ 

إدارة الجامعات‏ 

المادة 24-أ- يقصد بالوظائف الادارية العلمية في هذا القانون وظائف رئىس الجامعة ونوابه ومدير فرع الجامعة, وأمين مجلس التعليم العالي, وعميد الكلية ونوابه, وعميد المعهد ونوابه, ومدير المركز المتخصص ورئىس تحرير مجلة جامعية بحثية, ورئيس القسم, ورئيس الشعبة في القسم, وكذلك وظيفة امين الجامعة, اذا شغلها عضو هيئة تدريسية او فنية.‏ 

ب- لا يجوز الجمع بين وظيفتين اداريتين علميتين إلا في الكليات التي لا يتجاوز اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية فيها خمسة اعضاء فيجوز بقرار من الوزير الجمع بين وظيفتين اداريتين علميتين.‏ 

المادة 25- يتولى ادارة كل جامعة:‏ 

أ- مجلس الجامعة.‏ 

ب- رئيس الجامعة.‏ 

المادة 26- أ- يكون في كل جامعة بالاضافة الى مجلسها مجلس الشؤون العلمية ومجلس شؤون الطلاب ومجلس البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا ومجلس التعليم المفتوح.‏ 

ب- تجتمع المجالس المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة مشتركة برئاسة رئيس الجامعة مرة كل سنة على الأقل, مؤلفة بذلك الهيئة العامة للجامعة, ويكون اجتماعها للمداولة في سياسة التعليم الجامعي وتقديم ما تراه من مقترحات الى مجلس التعليم العالي في شؤون التعليم عامة وفي تعديل قانون تنظيم الجامعات او لائحته التنفيذية.‏ 

المادة 27- أ- يعين رئيس الجامعة من الاساتذة بمرسوم لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة بمرسوم.‏ 

ب- يحتفظ رئيس الجامعة بوظيفته الاصلية وبترفيعاته القانونية فيها ويتقاضى الراتب والتعويضات المحددة له وفي هذا القانون بالاضافة الى تعويضاته من وظيفته الاصلية.‏ 

ج- تؤول للوزير اختصاصات وظيفة رئيس الجامعة عند شغورها.‏ 

المادة 28- يتولى رئيس الجامعة ادارة شؤون الجامعة العلمية والادارية والمالية وهو الذي يمثلها امام القضاء والغير, وهو مسؤول عن تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح الجامعية وقرارات مجلس التعليم العالي والمجالس الجامعية في حدود القوانين واللوائح, وله في حال الاخلال بالنظام ان يوقف الدراسة كلها او بعضها على ان يعرض ذلك على الوزير خلال ثلاثة ايام وعلى مجلس الجامعة خلال اسبوع.‏ 

المادة 29- يمارس رئيس الجامعة بالنسبة لجميع العاملين في الجامعة صلاحيات الوزير المنصوص عليها في القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 

المادة 30- أ- لرئيس الجامعة ان يدعو المجالس واللجان المؤلفة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون الى الاجتماع وله ان يعرض عليها ما يراه من الموضوعات الداخلة في اختصاصاتها وان يحضر جلساتها وتكون له رئاسة الجلسة التي يحضرها.‏ 

ب- على رئيس الجامعة ان يعيد الى الكليات قرارات مجالسها المخالفة للقوانين واللوائح النافذة وذلك لاعادة النظر فيها بما يتفق واحكام تلك القوانين واللوائح.‏ 

ج- لرئيس الجامعة اعادة ما يراه من قرارات مجالس الكليات وفي حال اصرار مجلس الكلية على قراره يعرض رئيس الجامعة الموضوع على مجلس الجامعة للبت فيه.‏ 

المادة 31- لرئيس الجامعة ان يعهد ببعض صلاحياته الى نوابه في حدود اختصاصاتهم, وفي حال غياب رئىس الجامعة يكلف بمهامه احد نوابه بقرار من الوزير.‏ 

المادة 32- يقدم رئيس الجامعة الى الوزير في نهاية كل سنة جامعية تقريراً تقويمياً لشؤون التعليم والبحوث العلمية وسائر النشاطات في الجامعة.‏ 

المادة 33- أ- يكون لكل رئيس جامعة اربعة نواب:‏ 

1- نائب رئيس الجامعة لشؤون الطلاب والشؤون الادارية يعاون رئيس الجامعة في ادارة شؤون الجامعة الادارية والمالية وشؤون الطلاب وتكون له صلاحية معاون الوزير المنصوص عليها في القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 

2- نائب رئيس الجامعة للشوؤن العلمية يعاون رئىس الجامعة في ادارة شؤون الجامعة العلمية والتعليمية.‏ 

3- نائب رئيس الجامعة لشؤون البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا يعاون رئىس الجامعة في ادارة شؤون البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا.‏ 

4- نائب رئيس الجامعة لشؤون التعليم المفتوح يعاون رئيس الجامعة في ادارة شؤون التعليم المفتوح.‏ 

ويجوز الاقتصار على ثلاثة نواب لرئيس الجامعة على ان تناط بنائب رئيس الجامعة للشؤون العلمية المهمات المطلوبة من نائب رئيس الجامعة لشؤون البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا, وفي هذه الحالة يتولى مجلس الشؤون العلمية اختصاصات مجلس البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا.‏ 

ب- يعين نائب رئيس الجامعة من بين الاساتذة بمرسوم لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة بمرسوم.‏ 

ج- يعهد رئىس الجامعة باختصاص الغائب من نوابه الى احد نوابه الاخرين.‏ 

د- يحتفظ نائب رئيس الجامعة بوظيفته الاصلية وترفيعاته القانونية فيها ويتقاضى الراتب والتعويضات المحددة في هذا القانون بالاضافة الى تعويضاته من وظيفته الاصلية, اما اذا كان راتبه في وظيفته الاصلية يزيد على الراتب المحدد في الجدول رقم (4) الملحق بهذا القانون فيتقاضى راتب وظيفته الاصلية.‏ 

المادة 34- أ- يكون للجامعة امين يعين بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح رئىس الجامعة.‏ 

ب- اذا كان امين الجامعة من بين اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية او الفنية يحتفظ بوظيفته.‏ 

الأصلية وترفيعاته القانونية فيها ويتقاضى التعويضات المحددة في هذ القانون إضافة إلى راتبه وتعويضاته التي يتقاضاها من وظيفته الأصلية.‏ 

المادة 35 - يدير أمين الجامعة االأعمال الإدارية والمالية في الجامعة بإشراف رئيس الجامعة ونوابه ويكون مسؤولاً عن تنفيذ القوانين في حدود صلاحياته.‏ 

المادة 36 - يساعد أمين الجامعة أمين مساعد أو أكثر يعين بقرار من رئيس الجامعة.‏ 

المادة 37 - يتألف مجلس الجامعة من رئيس الجامعة رئيساً وعضوية كل من:‏ 

1 - نواب رئيس الجامعة.‏ 

2 - عمداء الكليات.‏ 

3 - عمداء المعاهد العليا.‏ 

4 - مديري المراكز الملحقة بالجامعة.‏ 

5-ممثل الوزارة يسميه الوزير.‏ 

6 - رئيس المكتب الفرعي للنقابة في الجامعة ممثلاً عن النقابة.‏ 

7 - ثلاثة طلاب يمثلون الاتحاد, أحدهم من طلاب الدراسات العليا كلما أمكن ذلك, إذا كان عدد الأعضاء الآخرين يتجاوز العشرة ومن طالبين اثنين إذا كان العدد عشرة فأقل.‏ 

8 - أمين الجامعة ويتولى أمانة سر المجلس.‏ 

المادة 38 - يختص مجلس الجامعة بالأمور الآتية:‏ 

1 - اقتراح تعيين أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية ونقلهم وندبهم وإعارتهم وقبول استقالتهم, وجميع الأمور الأخرى المتعلقة بأوضاعهم الوظيفية.‏ 

2 - الموافقة على اسخدام الخبراء السوريين والعرب والأجانب عن طريق التعاقد وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة.‏ 

3 - اقتراح قواعد قبول الطلاب في الجامعة.‏ 

4 - الموافقة على التوزيع العام للدروس والمحاضرات في الكليات.‏ 

5 - الإشراف العام على سير الامتحانات بما في ذلك تحديد كيفية تعيين الممتحنين ولجان الامتحانات والمراقبين ومدد اشتغالهم بها ومقدار مكافآتهم وواجباتهم ومسؤولياتهم.‏ 

6 - منح الدرجات العلمية والدكتوراه الفخرية.‏ 

7 - توزيع المنح والهبات والمساعدات المقدمة للبحوث العلمية وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة.‏ 

8 - وضع الخطط لتنمية أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية والفنية والمخبرية من حيث العدد والمستوى والتوزع.‏ 

9 - وضع قواعد الايفاد لمهمات البحث العلمي.‏ 

10 - وضع قواعد الايفاد لحضور المؤتمرات والندوات والدورات والمهمات العلمية.‏ 

11 - إدارة أموال الجامعة واستثمارها وقبول التبرعات التي ترد إليها عن طريق الوقف والوصايا والهبات وغيرها والتصرف بها شريطة ألا يتعارض ذلك كله مع أهداف الجامعة, وأن يتم وفق القوانين والأنظمة النافذة.‏ 

12 - إعداد خطة الجامعة ومشروعات الموازنة وتوزيع اعتماداتها والحساب النهائي.‏ 

13 - اقتراح إحداث كليات أو أقسام أو معاهد في الجامعة.‏ 

14 - الموافقة على إحداث مراكز متخصصة ملحقة بالجامعة أو بإحدى كلياتها أو أحد معاهدها.‏ 

15 - الموافقة على تشييد الأبنية الجامعية وتجهيزها وصيانتها.‏ 

16 - تحديد أسعار الكتب والمراجع والدوريات والمطبوعات الجامعية.‏ 

17 - اقتراح القواعد العامة لأجور المتعاقدين والباحثين والمحاضرين والأساتذة الزائرين والمكلفين بالأعمال التطبيقية, وتعويضاتهم ومكافآتهم, ورفعها إلى مجلس التعليم العالي لإقرارها ويتم منحها بقرار من رئيس الجامعة.‏ 

18 - إيقاف الدراسة في الكليات بعضها أو كلها.‏ 

19 - اقتراح الأنظمة الخاصة بالمدينة الجامعية والمكتبات والمشافي والمطبعة والمتاحف وغيرها من المنشآت الجامعية.‏ 

20 - دراسة النظم والقواعد التي يقترحها مجلس شؤون الطلاب في كيفية انتقال الطلاب من كلية إلى أخرى ومن جامعة إلى أخرى ورفعها إلى مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

21 - إقرار التقرير السنوي الذي يعده رئيس الجامعة عن الشؤون العلمية والتدريسية والإدارية والمالية.‏ 

22 - يقوم مجلس الجامعة بمهام اللجنة التنفيذية للبعثات العلمية المنصوص عليها في قانون البعثات العلمية بالنسبة لإيفاد المعيدين.‏ 

23- إبداء الرأي في جميع الأمور التي يعرضها عليه رئيس الجامعة.‏ 

24 - تفويض رئيس الجامعة ببعض اختصاصاته.‏ 

ويختص بصورة عامة بجميع الشؤون العلمية والتعليمية والبحثية والإدارية والتنفيذية والمالية المتعلقة بالجامعة وغيرها من الاختصاصات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون والقوانين الأخرى النافذة وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع اختصاصات المجالس الأخرى.‏ 

المادة 39 - أ - يتألف مجلس الشؤون العلمية من نائب رئيس الجامعة للشؤون العلمية رئيساً وعضوية كل من:‏ 

1 - نواب عمداء الكليات والمعاهد العليا للشؤون العلمية.‏ 

2 - ممثل عن النقابة من أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية.‏ 

3 - ممثل عن الاتحاد.‏ 

ب - يقوم أمين الجامعة المساعد بأمانة سر المجلس.‏ 

المادة 40 - يختص مجلس الشؤون العلمية بالأمور الآتية:‏ 

1 - اقتراح اللوائح الداخلية للكليات والمعاهد والمراكز.‏ 

2 - اقتراح تطوير الخطط الدراسية والمناهج.‏ 

3 - تتبع النشاط العلمي للكليات والمعاهد والمراكز التي تضمها الجامعة والإشراف عليها.‏ 

4 - اقتراح وضع الخطط لتنمية الهيئات التدريسية والفنية والمخبرية من حيث العدد والمستوى والتوزع.‏ 

5 - اقتراح تحديد معايير تعادل الدرجات والمؤهلات العلمية على مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

6 - اقتراح شروط التعيين في الهيئتين الفنية والمخبرية.‏ 

7 - اقتراح قواعد إيفاد المعيدين من أجل الحصول على المؤهل العلمي المطلوب.‏ 

8 - البت في تقويم الإنتاج العلمي للمرشحين لوظائف الهيئة التدريسية والهيئة الفنية في حال اختلاف وجهات النظر في لجنة فحص الإنتاج العلمي أو في حال الاعتراض على تقارير أعضائها في المجالس المختصة بالنظر فيها.‏ 

9 - اقتراح قواعد الإيفاد إلى المؤتمرات والندوات والدورات والمهمات العلمية.‏ 

10 - اقتراح إقامة العلاقات العلمية مع الجامعات والمؤسسات في الجمهورية العربية السورية وخارجها ومع المؤسسات الدولية واقتراح الاعتراف بالجامعات والمعاهد.‏ 

11 - وضع الخطط للإسهام في حل مشكلات البيئة وحمايتها وتحسينها.‏ 

12 - اقتراح الخطط والدراسات اللازمة للحفاظ على التراث وإحيائه ونشره.‏ 

13 - ابداء الرأي في جميع مسائل التعليم بدرجاته المختلفة.‏ 

ويختص بصورة عامة في النظر في جميع الشؤون العلمية والتعليمية للكليات وتطورها العلمي, وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع اختصاصات المجالس الأخرى.‏ 

المادة 41 - أ - يتألف مجلس البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا من نائب رئيس الجامعة لشؤون البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا رئيساً وعضوية كل من:‏ 

1 - نواب عمداء الكليات والمعاهد العليا للشؤون العلمية.‏ 

2 - ممثل عن النقابة.‏ 

3 - ممثل عن الاتحاد من طلاب الدراسات العليا.‏ 

ب - يقوم أمين الجامعة المساعد بأمانة سر المجلس.‏ 

المادة 42 - يختص مجلس البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا بالأمور الآتية:‏ 

1 - وضع خطط البحث العلمي في الجامعة في ضوء السياسة التي يضعها مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

2 - تنظيم البحوث وتشجيعها وتوفير الإمكانات اللازمة لها.‏ 

3 - اقتراح إحداث الدراسات العليا وافتتاحها.‏ 

4 - اقتراح القبول في الدراسات العليا.‏ 

5 - تأليف لجان الحكم واقتراح منح الدرجات العلمية للدراسات العليا.‏ 

6 - الإشراف على الدراسات العليا واقتراح سبل تطويرها.‏ 

7 - اقتراح قواعد منح المكافآت المالية للمشرفين ولجان الحكم والباحثين.‏ 

8 - اقتراح توزيع المنح والهبات والمساعدات المقدمة للبحوث العلمية والإشراف على إدارتها.‏ 

9 - اقتراح قواعد الإيفاد لمهمات البحث العلمي.‏ 

10 - إصدار المجلات العلمية البحثية والإشراف عليها.‏ 

ويختص بصورة عامة في النظر في جميع مسائل الدراسات العليا والبحث العلمي, وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع اختصاصات المجالس الأخرى.‏ 

المادة 43 - أ - يتألف مجلس شؤون الطلاب من نائب رئيس الجامعة لشؤون الطلاب والشؤون الإدارية رئيساً وعضوية كل من:‏ 

1 - نواب عمداء الكليات والمعاهد العليا لشؤون الطلاب والشؤون الإدارية.‏ 

2 - ممثل عن النقابة.‏ 

3 - ممثلين اثنين عن الاتحاد.‏ 

ب - يقوم أمين الجامعة المساعد بأمانة سر المجلس.‏ 

المادة 44 - يختص مجلس شؤون الطلاب بالأمور الآتية:‏ 

1 - الإشراف على تطبيق شروط قبول الطلاب في الجامعة واقتراح ما يراه مناسباً في هذا الشأن على مجلس الجامعة.‏ 

2 - الإشراف على تطبيق قواعد استيفاء الرسوم الجامعية المختلفة والإعفاء منها وشروط منح المكافآت والإعانات المالية على اختلاف أنواعها.‏ 

3 - اقتراح قواعد انتقال الطلاب من جامعة إلى أخرى أو من كلية إلى أخرى أو من قسم إلى آخر والبت فيما يعرض عليه من مشكلات الانتقال.‏ 

4 - تنظيم الشؤون الاجتماعية والصحية والثقافية والرياضية للطلاب.‏ 

5 - تنظيم بيع وتوزيع الكتب والمطبوعات الجامعية على الطلاب وتنظيم توزيعها على المتفوقين والمعوزين منهم.‏ 

6 - تنظيم تدريب الطلاب والمعسكرات الإنتاجية والرحلات الجامعية والتبادل الطلابي.‏ 

7 - اقتراح القواعد المتعلقة بإدارة المدينة الجامعية والإسكان فيها وحل قضايا الطلاب المتعلقة بها.‏ 

8 - اقتراح قواعد استثمار النوادي والمطاعم والمسارح والمنشآت الرياضية وغيرها من المنشآت الطلابية ورفعها إلى مجلس الجامعة.‏ 

ويختص بصورة عامة بكل ما يتصل بشؤون الطلاب وما يحيله إليه مجلس الجامعة.‏ 

المادة 45 - أ - يتألف مجلس التعليم المفتوح من نائب رئيس الجامعة لشؤون التعليم المفتوح رئيساً وعضوية كل من:‏ 

1- نواب عمداء الكليات المعنية للشؤون العلمية.‏ 

2 - ممثل عن النقابة.‏ 

3 - ممثل عن الاتحاد.‏ 

ب - يقوم أمين الجامعة المساعد بأمانة سر المجلس.‏ 

المادة 46 - يختص مجلس التعليم المفتوح بالمهام التي يحددها مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

المادة 47 - مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (أ) من المادة (30) من هذا القانون تدعى المجالس واللجان إلى الانعقاد من قبل رؤسائها.‏ 

المادة 48 - يتولى مجلس الجامعة اختصاصات مجالسها الأخرى وهيئتها العامة إذا كان عدد كلياتها لا يتجاوز أربع كليات.‏ 

المادة 49 - يتولى إدارة كل كلية مجلس الكلية وعميدها.‏ 

المادة 50 - أ - يعين عميد الكلية بقرار من الوزير لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة, من بين الأساتذة أو الأساتذة المساعدين في الكلية. وفي حال عدم توفر ذلك يتم تكليفه من بين المدرسين.‏ 

ب - عند شغور وظيفة العميد يكلف رئيس الجامعة أحد نائبي العميد بممارسة اختصاصات العميد, ريثما يتم تعيين عميد بديل.‏ 

المادة 51 - يتولى عميد الكلية إدارة شؤون الكلية العلمية والتعليمية والبحثية والإدارية والمالية وهو مسؤول عن تنفيذ القوانين والأنظمة الجامعية وقرارات مجلس التعليم العالي والمجالس الجامعية ومجلس الكلية, ويقدم العميد إلى رئيس الجامعة في نهاية كل عام دراسي تقريراً عن شؤون التعليم والبحوث العلمية وسائر نواحي النشاط في الكلية.‏ 

المادة 52 - يكون لكل عميد كلية نائبان أحدهما لشؤون الطلاب والشؤون الإدارية, والثاني للشؤون العلمية, يعاونان العميد في أعماله. وللعميد أن يفوض أياً منهما ببعض صلاحياته كما له تحديد النائب الذي يحل محله أثناء غيابه.‏ 

المادة 53 - يعين نائب عميد الكلية بقرار من الوزير لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة من بين أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الكلية.‏ 

المادة 54 - أ - يتألف مجلس الكلية من العميد رئيساً وعضوية كل من:‏ 

1 - نائبي عميد الكلية.‏ 

2 - رؤساء الأقسام في الكلية.‏ 

3 - ممثل عن النقابة من بين أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الكلية.‏ 

4 - ممثلين اثنين عن الاتحاد من طلاب الكلية أحدهما من طلاب الدراسات العليا.‏ 

5 - رؤساء الأقسام في الكليات الأخرى عند نظر المجلس في المسائل الداخلة في اختصاصات أقسامهم.‏ 

ب - يقوم رئيس الدائرة في الكلية بأمانة سر المجلس.‏ 

المادة 55 - يختص مجلس الكلية بالأمور الآتية:‏ 

1 - وضع القواعد المتعلقة بمواظبة الطلاب ونظام الدروس والمحاضرات والأعمال الجامعية الأخرى.‏ 

2 - اقتراح مناهج الدراسة وبرامجها والقيام بالتنسيق بينها في الأقسام المختلفة وتوزيع الدروس والمحاضرات على أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية وغيرهم.‏ 

3 - تنسيق البحوث العلمية في الأقسام وفقاً لقرارات مجلس البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا.‏ 

4 - تنظيم امتحانات الكلية وتوزيع أعمالها على الممتحنين والمراقبين وتقديم الاقتراحات بشأنها واعتماد نتائجها وإعلانها.‏ 

5 - اقتراح منح التعويضات والمكافآت للمتعاقدين والمحاضرين والباحثين والأساتذة الزائرين والمكلفين بالأعمال التطبيقية.‏ 

6 - اقتراح مشروع اللائحة الداخلية للكليةوتعديلاتها.‏ 

7-اقتراح منح الدرجات العلمية.‏ 

8-اقتراح خطة التأهيل والتدريب لاعضاء الهيئات التدريسية والفنية والمخبرية والادارية وانمائها.‏ 

9-تقديم الاقتراحات الى مجلس الجامعة فيها يتصل بالكلية في خطة الجامعة والاعتمادات اللازمة لتنفيذها.‏ 

10-النظر في امور الايفاد والاشتراك بالندوات والمؤتمرات والدورات العلمية داخل الجمهورية العربية السورية وخارجها.‏ 

11-اقرار التقرير السنوي الذي يعده العميد عن الشؤون العلمية والتدريسية والادارية والمالية .‏ 

12-المسائل التي يحيلها اليه مجلس الجامعة.‏ 

13-ابداء الرأي في جميع الموضوعات التي يرى عميد الكلية او ربع اعضاء مجلس الكلية عرضها عليه.‏ 

ويختص بصورة عامة بجميع الشؤون العلمية والتعليمية والبحثية والادارية والتنفيذية والمالية المتعلقة بالكلية وغير ذلك من الاختصاصات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون والقوانين الاخرى النافذة بما لايتعارض مع اختصاصات المجالس الاخرى.‏ 

المادة 56-أ- تؤلف في الكلية لجنة لشؤون الطلاب من نائب العميد لشؤون الطلاب والشؤون الادارية رئيساً وعضوية كل من :‏ 

1-ممثل عن النقابة من بين اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الكلية.‏ 

2-عضو من اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية عن كل قسم يسميه مجلس القسم.‏ 

3-ممثلين اثنين عن الاتحاد من طلاب الكلية.‏ 

ب-تختص لجنة شؤون الطلاب في الكلية بالامور الاتية:‏ 

1-رعاية الشؤون الاجتماعية والصحية والثقافية والرياضية للطلاب.‏ 

2-اقتراح الموافقة على انتقال الطلاب من الجامعات والكليات الاخرى ومن قسم الى اخر داخل الكلية وذلك ضمن القواعد العامة المنصوص عليها.‏ 

3-اقتراح الموافقة على منح مكافآت المتفوقين والاعانات المالية , والموافقة على منح الكتب والمراجع الجامعية للمعوزين من الطلاب , وفق القواعد المنصوص عليها.‏ 

4-النظر في الصعوبات التي يمكن ان تنجم عن تطبيق القواعد والنظم المتصلة بشؤون الطلاب والامتحانات وتقديم الاقتراحات اللازمة لمعالجتها.‏ 

5-تقديم الاقتراحات الى مجلس شؤون الطلاب عن طريق عميد الكلية في كل ما يدخل في اختصاصه من الامور.‏ 

المادة 57-أ-يكون لكل قسم في الكلية هيئة عامة تسمى الهيئة العامة للقسم وتتألف من:‏ 

1-اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في القسم.‏ 

2- اعضاء الهيئة الفنية في القسم , على الا يزيد عددهم على ثلث عدد اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية فيه , والا فيختار العميد بعد اخذ رأي رئيس القسم مايعادل ثلث اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية من بين اعضاء الهيئة الفنية دوريا في بدء العام الدراسي.‏ 

3-ممثل عن اعضاء الهيئة المخبرية في القسم يشترك في مناقشة القضايا التي تتصل بشؤون هذه الهيئة يختاره رئيس القسم.‏ 

ب-يرأس الهيئة العامة للقسم رئيس القسم.‏ 

ج-تجتمع الهيئة العامة للقسم بدعوة من رئيس القسم ثلاث مرات في كل عام دراسي , يكون الاجتماع الاول في الشهر الذي يسبق بدء العام الدراسي , والثاني في الاسبوع الذي يسبق بدء الفصل الثاني , والثالث في الاسبوع الذي يلي توقف الدراسة في الكلية آخر العام الدراسي , كما تجتمع الهيئة العامة للقسم في حالات طارئة بناء على طلب من ثلث اعضائها على الاقل.‏ 

المادة 58-تختص الهيئة العامة للقسم بالامور الاتية:‏ 

1- اقتراح مايتصل بالقسم من احكام متعلقة بمشروع اللائحة الداخلية للكلية .‏ 

2- اقتراح الخطط طويلة الامد والفصلية والسنوية لفعاليات القسم في مجالات التدريس والبحث العلمي وممارسة المهنة والايفاد والاعارة وغيرها وماتحتاجه تلك الخطط من تمويل وانشاءات وتجهيزات وعاملين علميين وفنيين واداريين.‏ 

3-اقتراح القواعد الاساسية اللازمة لتنفيذ الخطط العامة للتدريس والبحث العلمي وممارسة المهنة وشؤون الايفاد والاعارة وغيرها.‏ 

4-دراسة مايعرضه عليها رئيس القسم ومايرى مجلس القسم عرضه عليها.‏ 

5-دراسة الاقتراحات الاخرى التي يتقدم بها ربع اعضاء الهيئة العامة للقسم على الاقل.‏ 

6-دراسة التقرير السنوي لمجلس القسم وابداء الرأي فيه وغير ذلك من شؤون التخطيط والتوجيه لفعاليات القسم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون واللوائح النافذة.‏ 

المادة 59-يكون لكل قسم مجلس يسمى القسم ويرأسه رئيس القسم ويضم بعضويته:‏ 

1-رؤساء الشعب في حال وجودها في القسم.‏ 

2-ثلاثة من كل من الاساتذة والاساتذة المساعدين والمدرسين في القسم يسميهم العميد دوريا في بدء كل عام دراسي على اساس القدم في الوظيفة , وفي حال عدم توفر الاساتذة يسمى بدلاً عنهم من الاساتذة المساعدين , وفي حال عدم توفر العدد الكافي من الاساتذة المساعدين يسمى بدلاً عنهم من الاستاذة واذا لم يتوفر العدد الكافي من الاساتذة والاساتذة المساعدين يسمى بدلاً عنهم من المدرسين, وفي حال عدم توفر العدد الكافي من المدرسين يسمى بدلاً عنهم من الاساتذة والاساتذة المساعدين.‏ 

3-احد اعضاء الهيئة الفنية يسميه العميد دوريا على اساس القدم في الوضيفة في بدء كل عام دراسي.‏ 

المادة 60-يختص مجلس القسم بالامور الاتية :‏ 

1-تنفيذ قرارات المجالس الجامعية المختصة.‏ 

2- اقتراح المقررات الدراسية التي يتولى القسم تدريسها ومناهجها واقتراح تعديل اللائحة الداخلية والتنسيق بين مختلف الاختصاصات.‏ 

3-اقتراح توزيع الدروس النظرية والعملية والمحاضرات وحلقات البحث.‏ 

4-دراسة خطط البحث العلمي وحاجة القسم من المعيدين والتجهيزات المخبرية‏ 

5-اقتراح تعيين المشرفين على الرسائل وتأليف لجان الحكم عليها ومنح الدرجات العلمية.‏ 

6- وضع المشروعات المتصلة بفعاليات القسم في مجالات التدريس والبحث العملي وممارسة المهنة لعرضها المهنة لعرضها على مجلس الكلية.‏ 

7- وضع التقرير السنوي عن فعاليات القسم.‏ 

8- دراسة جميع القضايا والاعمال العلمية والتعليمية والبحثية والخدمية والمالية المتعلقة بالقسم.‏ 

9- دراسة ما يحيله اليه مجلس الكلية.‏ 

المادة61-آ- يعين رئىس القسم بقرار من الوزير لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة من بين اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في القسم.‏ 

ب-يتولى أقدم اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في مجلس القسم بصورة مؤقتة تسيير أمور القسم ودعوة مجلس القسم الى الاجتماع للبت في القضايا ذات الصفة المستعجلة وذلك في حال غياب رئىس القسم اوشغور وظيفة رئاسة القسم وتصدر بالتكليف مذكرة ادارية من رئيس الجامعة.‏ 

ج-في حال شغور وظيفة رئاسة القسم يتولى رئاسة القسم من يكلفه رئيس الجامعة بذلك ريثما يتم تعيين رئيس قسم بديل.‏ 

المادة62-رئيس القسم مسؤول عن تنفيذ القرارات المتعلقة بالقسم ومجلسه وعن حسن انتظام الدروس والمحاضرات والتمرينات والاعمال التدريسية والبحث العلمي وممارسة المهنة وعليه ان يعمل ما يلزم للنهوض باستمرار بمستوى المناهج الدراسية والبحوث العلمية في مجال تخصص القسم وعلى رئيس القسم ان يقدم الى عمادة الكلية والهيئة العامة للقسم تقريراً سنوياً عن فعاليات القسم العلمية واعضاء الهيئات المختلفة فيه.‏ 

المادة63-آ- يسمي فرع النقابة في الجامعة ممثليه في مجالس الجامعة والكليات واللجان في بدء كل عام دراسي لمدة سنة واحد.‏ 

ب-يسمي المكتب الاداري للاتحاد في الجامعة ممثليه في مجالس الجامعات والكليات واللجان في بدء كل عام دراسي لمدة سنة واحدة من الطلاب المتميزين.‏ 

المادة64-آ- تؤلف المجالس المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون من بين اعضائها ومن غيرهم من اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية والمتخصصين لجاناً نوعية دائمة او مؤقتة لدراسة الموضوعات التي تدخل في اختصاصها.‏ 

ب-يجوز لرؤساء المجالس في الجامعات والكليات والاقسام دعوة اثنين على الاكثر من ذوي الخبرة لحضور جلسات هذه المجالس دون ان يكون لهم حق التصويت.‏ 





الباب الثالث‏ 

العاملون العلميون‏ 

المادة65- العاملون العلميون في الجامعات هم:‏ 

أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية‏ 

ب-اعضاء هيئة التدريس العرب والاجانب‏ 

ج-المتعاقدون والمحاضرون‏ 

د- اعضاء الهيئة الفنية‏ 

ه-المعيدون‏ 





الفصل الاول‏ 

اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية‏ 

اولاً -التعيين وشروط التوظيف‏ 

المادة66-اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعات هم:‏ 

آ-الاساتذة.‏ 

ب-الاساتذة المساعدون.‏ 

ج-المدرسون‏ 

المادة 67-يعين الوزير أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية بناء على قرارات مجالس الجامعة والكلية والقسم المختص.‏ 

المادة68-آ- يكون التعيين في وظائف الهيئة التدريسية بناء على اعلان يصدره الوزير.‏ 

ب-يعين اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية القائمون على رأس عملهم في الجامعة في الوظيفة العلمية الاعلى دون اعلان.‏ 

ج-يعين الموفدون لصالح الجامعة للحصول على المؤهل العلمي اللازم للتعيين في وظيفة مدرس دون اعلان.‏ 

د- يعد عضو الهيئة التدريسية المعين لاول مرة في الجامعة متمرناً لمدة سنتين وبعد انقضاء فترة ثمانية عشر شهراً على تعيينه يقدم مجلس القسم تقريراً الى مجلس الكلية يتضمن بالاضافة الى نشاطه العلمي إمكاناته التربوية والاجتماعية والتزامه بالعملية التدريسية والنشاطات الاخرى يرفع تقرير مجلس الكلية الى مجلس الجامعة الذي يقترح على رئيس الجامعة بناء على ذلك اصدار القرار اللازم بتأصيله اونقله مع شاغره الى وظيفة اخرى في الجامعة غير عضوية الهيئة التدريسية او انهاء خدمته وفق القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 

ه-يضع مجلس التعليم العالي التعليمات التنفيذية والشروط الاخرى التي يراها ضرورية لتأصيل عضو الهيئة التدريسية.‏ 

المادة69- يشترط في من يعين مدرساً في الهيئة التدريسية:‏ 

آ- أن يكون أهلاً لشغل وظيفة عضو في الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعة ويضع مجلس التعليم العالي القواعد الناظمة لذلك بناء على اقتراحات مجالس الجامعات ومجالس شؤونها العلمية.‏ 

ب-ان يكون حاصلا على درجة الدكتوراه من احدى الجامعات في الجمهورية العربية السورية في الاختصاص المطلوب لشغل الوظيفة أو أن يكون حاصلاً من جامعة اخرى او هيئة علمية أو معهد علمي معترف به على درجة يعتبرها مجلس التعليم العالي معادلة لذلك مع مراعاة احكام القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 

ج-أن يؤهله انتاجه العلمي لشغل الوظيفة.‏ 

المادة70-يعد تعيين المعيد العائد من الايفاد الذي حقق الشروط الواردة في المادة السابقة بوظيفة مدرس من حيث الراتب والتعويضات فقط نافذاً من تاريخ مباشرته العمل فعلاً في الجامعة التي اوفد لصالحها بعد عودته من الايفاد.‏ 

المادة71- يشترط في من يعين استاذاً مساعداً:‏ 

آ- أن يكون قد شغل وظيفة مدرس مدة خمس سنوات على الاقل في احدى جامعات الجمهورية العربية السورية أوما في مستواها من الجامعات والهيئات العلمية الاخرى بدءاً من تاريخ صدور قرار تعيينه مدرساً.‏ 

ب-أن يكون قد قام في اختصاصه وهو مدرس بإجراء بحوث علمية أصلية ونشرها.‏ 

ج-أن يكون قد قام بالتأليف أو الترجمة او تحقيق المخطوطات أو الإشراف على رسائل الدراسات العليا (الماجستير أو الدكتوراه).‏ 

د- أن يلبي متطلبات نظام الأداء التربوي وتنمية الكفاءة العلمية والتقنية واللغوية والقيام بالواجبات التعليمية والبحثية.‏ 

ويضع مجلس التعليم العالي التعليمات التنفيذية لتطبيق ذلك.‏ 

المادة72- يجوز أن يعين مرشحون من خارج الجامعة في وظيفة استاذ مساعد اذا توافرت في المرشح بالاضافة الى الشروط الواردة في المادة 69 من هذا القانون الشروط الآتية:‏ 

آ- أن يكون قد مضى على حصوله على المؤهل العلمي المطلوب للتعيين في عضوية الهيئة التدريسية ست سنوات على الاقل مارس خلالها في كلية أو مؤسسة علمية او بحثية اعمالاً للاعمال التي يقوم بها عضو الهيئة التدريسية.‏ 

ب- ان يكون قد مضى على نيله الاجازة التي اهلته للحصول على المؤهل العلمي عشر سنوات على الاقل المنصوص عليه في الفقرة ب من المادة 69 بحوثاً علمية اصيلة.‏ 

ج-ان يكون قد اجرى ونشر في مجال اختصاصه بعد الحصول على المؤهل العلمي‏ 

د- ان يكون قد قام في مجال اختصاصه بالتأليف والترجمة.‏ 

ه- ان يكون أهلاً للتدريس.‏ 

ويضع مجلس التعليم العالي التعليمات التنفيذية لتطبيق ذلك.‏ 

المادة 73-يشترط في من يعين أستاذاً:‏ 

آ- أن يكون قد شغل وظيفة استاذ مساعد مدة خمس سنوات على الاقل في احدى الجامعات او المعاهد العليا في الجمهورية العربية السورية او ما في مستواها من الجامعات والهيئات العلمية الاخرى.‏ 

ب- ان يكون قد قام في اختصاصه وهو استاذ مساعد باجراء بحوث علمية اصيلة ونشرها تشكل مساهمة علمية قيمة.‏ 

ج-ان يكون قد قام بالتأليف او الترجمة او تحقيق المخطوطات او الاشراف على رسائل الدراسات العليا(الماجستير اوالدكتوراه).‏ 

د-ان يلبي متطلبات نظام تقويم الاداء التربوي وتنمية الكفاءة العلمية والتقنية واللغوية والقيام بالواجبات التعليمية والبحثية.‏ 

ويضع مجلس التعليم العالي التعليمات التنفيذية لتطبيق ذلك.‏ 

المادة74- يجوز ان يعين مرشحون من خارج الجامعة في وظيفة استاذ اذا توافرت في المرشح بالاضافة الى الشروط الواردة في المادة 69 من هذا القانون الشروط الآتية:‏ 

آ- ان يكون قد مضى على حصوله على المؤهل العلمي المطلوب للتعيين في عضوية الهيئة التدريسية مدة احدى عشرة سنة على الاقل مارس خلالها في كلية او مؤسسة علمية اوبحثية اعمالاً مماثلة للاعمال التي يقوم بها عضو الهيئة التدريسية.‏ 

ب- أن يكون قد مضى على نيله الاجازة التي اهلته للحصول على المؤهل العلمي خمس عشرة سنة على الاقل.‏ 

ج- أن يكون قد اجرى ونشر في مجال اختصاصه بعد الحصول على المؤهل العلمي المنصوص عليه في الفقرة ب من المادة 69 من هذا القانون بحوثاً علمية اصيلة.‏ 

د-ان يكون قد قام في مجال اختصاصه بالتأليف او الترجمة.‏ 

ه-أن يكو ن أهلاً للتدريس.‏ 

ويضع مجلس التعليم العالي التعليمات التنفيذية لتطبيق ذلك.‏ 

المادة75-تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الاحكام والقواعد الخاصة بفحص الانتاج العلمي.‏ 

المادة76-تحسب مدة خدمة العلم الالزامية والاحتياطية التي يدعى اليها عضو الهيئة التدريسية وكذلك مدة الايفاد بمهمات رسمية او علمية ومدة الاعارة من اصل المدد المطلوبة للتعيين في الوظيفة الاعلى بشرط تأدية العائدات التقاعدية عن هذه المدة.‏ 

المادة77-أ-يخضع عضو الهيئة التدريسية لنظام تقويم الأداء التربوي وتنمية الكفاءة العلمية والتقنية واللغوية والقيام بالواجبات التعليمية والبحثية وذلك وفق القواعد والشروط التي يضعها مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

ب-في حال عدم تلبية عضو الهيئة التدريسية لمتطلبات نظام التقويم المذكور في الفقرة (أ) السابقة ينقل الى وظيفة اخرى خارج الجامعات بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير , ويعد شاغره محدثاً حكماً في حال عدم توفره.‏ 





ثانيا -النقل والندب والإعارة والإجازة الخاصة بلا أجر‏ 

المادة 78-يجوز نقل أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية من قسم الى اخر في الكلية ذاتها بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الكلية بعد اخذ رأي مجلسي القسمين المختصين , ومن كلية الى اخرى في الجامعة ذاتها بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلسها وبعد اخذ رأي مجلسي الكليتين المنقول منها واليها ومجلس القسم المختص في كل منهما.‏ 

المادة 79-مع مراعاة احكام المادة /48/ من قانون البعثات العلمية رقم /20/ لعام 2004 يجوز نقل عضو الهيئة التدريسية من جامعة الى اخرى بقرار من رئيس الجامعة المنقول اليها بعد موافقة رئيس الجامعة المنقول منها واخذ رأي مجلسي الجامعتين .‏ 

المادة 80- مع مراعاة احكام المادة /48/ من قانون البعثات العلمية رقم /20/ لعام 2004 يجوز نقل عضو الهيئة التدريسية الى وظيفة عامة بقرار من الجهة المنقول اليها بعد اخذ رأي جامعته وموافقة مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

المادة 81- أ-يجوز ندب عضو الهيئة التدريسية جزئياً او كلياً لمدة محدودة من جامعة الى اخرى داخل الجمهورية العربية السورية او للقيام بعمل وظيفة عامة بقرار من الجهة المندب اليها , وذلك بعد موافقة مجلس الجامعة وبعد اخذ رأي مجلسي الكلية والقسم.‏ 

ب-يحتفظ المندب جزئياً براتبه وتعويضاته بما فيها تعويض التفرغ وتعويض التفرغ الاضافي.‏ 

ج- تتحمل الجهة العامة المندب اليها ندباً كلياً راتبه وتعويضاته وفقاً للاحكام النافذة لديها.‏ 

المادة 82-أ- يجوز إعارة اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية بناء على طلبهم لجامعة او معهد علمي او مركز بحوث خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية في مستوى الكليات الجامعية ,كما‏ 

يجوز إعارتهم للعمل في احدى الجامعات او المعاهد العربية السورية او احدى الهيئات العربية او الدولية فيما تخصصوا فيه اذا كانت المهمة في مستوى الوظيفة التي يشغلونها بالجامعة.‏ 

ب-تكون الاعارة لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد على ألا يتجاوز مجموعها خمس سنوات.‏ 

ج-تتم الاعارة بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الجامعة بعد اخذ رأي مجلسي الكلية والقسم.‏ 

المادة83-تطبق احكام الاجازة الخاصة بلا أجر والاستقالة المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 50 لعام 2004 على اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعات.‏ 





ثالثاً-الإيفاد والمهمات‏ 

المادة84-آ- يوفد اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية بمهمات علمية للبحث العلمي بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الجامعة بعد اخذ رأي مجلسي الكلية والقسم المختصين على ألاتقل مدة هذه المهمة عن اربعة اشهر ولاتزيد على سنة وفق القواعد التي يضعها مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

ب- لايجوز ايفاد عضو الهيئة التدريسية لهذه المهمة قبل انقضاء اربع سنوات من عودته من بعثة خارجية او اجازة دراسية او مهمة بحث علمي ووفق القواعد التي يضعها مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

ج- يلزم الموفد في هذه المهمة خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ عودته بتقديم تقرير عن مهمته والاعمال التي قام بها وتقديم نسخة عن كل بحث أنجزه.‏ 

د- يتقاضى الموفد بموجب احكام هذه المادة راتبه وتعويضاته القانونية واجور النقل ويجوز ان يتقاضى بالاضافة الى ذلك تعويضاً مناسباً بالشروط التي يحددها مجلس الجامعة في كل حالة على حدة شريطة ألا تزيد التعويضات التي يتقاضاها من داخل الجمهورية العربية السورية وخارجها على ما يتقاضاه الموفد بمهمة رسمية.‏ 

المادة85-آ- يوفد اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية بمهمات رسمية او علمية بما فيها الاطلاع والتدريب لمدة لاتزيد على ثلاثة اشهر وفق القواعد التي يضعها مجلس التعليم العالي.‏ 

ب-يتم الايفاد بالمهمات العلمية المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح مجلس الجامعة بعد أخذ رأي مجلسي الكلية والقسم المختصين ولاتطبق احكام الفقرة ب من المادة 84 السابقة على المشمولين باحكام هذه المادة.‏ 

ج-يتقاضى الموفد بموجب احكام هذه المادة راتبه وتعويضاته القانونية واجور النقل وسائر التعويضات الاخرى التي يستفيد منها الموفد بمهمة رسمية.‏ 





رابعاً-العطل والاجازات‏ 

المادة86-تعطل الدراسة في الجامعات خلال العام الدراسي عطلة نصف السنة لمدة لاتتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما وعطلة صيفية يحدد موعديهما مجلس الجامعة وذلك فيما عدا الكليات التي تستمر الدراسة والعمل فيها خلال الصيف فتعين عطلها بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد اخذ راي عميد الكلية.‏ 

المادة 87-تبدأ الاجازة الاعتيادية السنوية لاعضاء الهيئة التدريسية بالكليات والمعاهد التابعة للجامعة بعد انتهاء اعمال امتحانات الفصل الدراسي الثاني من العام الدراسي وتنتهي قبل بدء الامتحانات التكميلية وذلك فيما عدا الكليات والمعاهد التي يستمر العمل فيها خلال المدة المذكورة فتعين الاجازة بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بعد اخذ راي العميد المختص.‏ 

المادة88-يخضع اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية الى احكام الاجازات الصحية الواردة في القانون رقم50 لعام .2004‏ 

المادة89-يخضع الاداريون العلميون الى القواعد المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 50 لعام 2004 بشأن اجازاتهم الادارية.‏ 





خامساً-واجبات اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية‏ 

المادة90-يجب على عضو الهيئة التدريسية:‏ 

1- الانصراف للقيام بالاعمال العلمية وفقا للقواعد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية.‏ 

2-القيام بالدروس النظرية والعلمية وحلقات البحث التي يكلف بها وان يهيئ ما يلزم من الكتب والمراجع الجامعية.‏ 

3- العمل باستمرار على رفع مستوى الطلاب العلمي والفكري وتمكينهم من اصول البحث ومناهجه وتزويدهم بافضل المنجزات العلمية والتقنية وتنمية شخصيتهم العلمية ليكونوا بعد تخرجهم أهلا لخدمة المجتمع العربي الاشتراكي الموحد في ميادين تخصصهم.‏ 

4- الاسهام في تقدم العلوم والاداب والفنون وإغناء المكتبة العربية بالبحوث والدراسات والمراجع العامة والاشراف على ما يعده الطلاب منها وان يشارك في تطبيق نتائج البحوث والدراسات في ميادين الحياة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية.‏ 

5-العمل بانتظام على تحسين معارفه وخبراته العلمية ورفع مستواه في ميدان تخصصه.‏ 

6-المشاركة في اعمال المجالس واللجان التي يكلف بها باعتبارها من الوسائل التي تمكن الجامعات من القيام بمسؤولياتها على الوجه الافضل.‏ 

المادة91-على عضو الهيئة التدريسية ان يقدم الى رئيس القسم التقارير المنصوص عليها في اللائحة التنفيذية عن نشاطه العلمي بما في ذلك كتبه والبحوث التي اجراها مع نسخ عنها وعن البحوث التي ما زال يجريها وعن المؤتمرات والندوات التي يشارك فيها وعن رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه التي يشرف عليها ولايجوز في كل الاحوال ان يقل عدد التقارير التي يقدمها عضو الهيئة التدريسية عن تقريرسنوي واحد.‏ 

المادة92-يتولى اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية حفظ النظام داخل قاعات الدروس والمحاضرات والبحوث والمختبرات ويقدمون الى عميد الكلية تقريراً عن كل حادث من شأنه الاخلال بالنظام وما اتخذ من اجراءات لحفظه.‏ 

المادة93-ا- لايجوز لاعضاء الهيئة التدريسية:‏ 

1- أن يشتغلوا بالتجارة وان يشتركوا بادارة عمل تجاري او الجمع بين عضوية الهيئة التدريسية واية مهنة او اي عمل تبعي اخر يؤديه بالذات او بالوساطة اذا كان من شأنه ان يضر باداء واجب الوظيفة او كان غير متفق مع ما تقتضيه المهنة ولمجلس الجامعة ان يقرر منع عضوية الهيئة التدريسية من القيام باي عمل يتعارض مع واجبات الوظيفة وحسن ادائها.‏ 

2-أن يقوموا باعطاء دروس خاصة‏ 

ب- كل مخالفة لاحكام الفقرة آ السابقة توجب احالة الملف الى مجلس التأديب.‏ 

المادة94-يجوز الجمع بين التدريس في الجامعة وعضوية القيادتين القومية والقطرية لحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي وعضوية القيادة المركزية للجبهة الوطنية التقدمية والوزارة وعضوية مجلس الشعب.‏ 





سادساً-حقوق اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية‏ 

المادة95-يتمتع اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية لدى ممارسة نشاطهم العلمي والتدريسي بحرية التعبير وفق التقاليد الجامعية على ان يلتزموا بمبادئ الموضوعية العلمية واهداف الجامعات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة96-أ-يرفع عضو الهيئة التدريسية الى الدرجة الاعلى في الوظيفة الواحدة بعد انقضاء سنتين عليه في الدرجة الادنى وبنسبة 9% على ان يراعى في ذلك عقوبات تأخير الترفيع إن وجدت وبما لايتجاوز سقف الاجر المحدد لكل وظيفة وفق الجدول رقم 4 الملحق بهذا القانون.‏ 

ب-يتم الترفيع بقرار من رئىس الجامعة.‏ 

المادة97-تحدد وظائف اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية ومراتبهم وفقا للجدول رقم 1 المرافق لهذا القانون ويحدد ملاكهم العددي بمرسوم.‏ 

المادة98-آ- يمنح شاغلو الوظائف الآتية شهريا تعويض تمثيل وفق ما يأتي.‏ 

-رئىس الجامعة 12500 ل.س.‏ 

-نائب رئىس الجامعة ومدير فرع الجامعة وأمين مجلس التعليم العالي 3500ل.س.‏ 

-عميد الكلية او المعهد او مدير المركز وامين الجامعة 2500 ل.س.‏ 

-نائب عميد الكلية او المعهد ورئيس القسم في الكلية او المعهد ورئيس الشعبة في القسم وامين الجامعة المساعد 1500ل.س.‏ 

ب-يمنح عضو الهيئة التدريسية المكلف بالتدريس خارج مقر عمله تعويضاً حده الاقصى 4000 ل.س شهرياً علاوة على تعويضات الانتقال في هذا القانون.‏ 

ج-يضع مجلس التعليم العالي القواعد الناظمة لمنح هذا التعويض المنصوص عليه في الفقرة ب من هذه المادة.‏ 

المادة99-يمنح اعضاءالهيئة التدريسية التعويضات والمكافآت الاتية بقرار من رئىس الجامعة:‏ 

-تعويض عبء اداري لشاغلي الوظائف الادارية العلمية المحددة في هذا القانون.‏ 

-مكافآت المشاركة في المجالس واللجان الجامعية وهيئات التحرير في المجلات العلمية.‏ 

-مكافآت الاشراف على رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه ومشاريع رسائل التخرج والاشراف على المعيد.‏ 

-تعويض الساعات التدريسية الاضافية وتعويض العمل الجامعي.‏ 

-تعويضات الاعمال الامتحانية.‏ 

-مكافآت المشاركة في التدريس او الاشراف وغير ذلك من الاعمال في مجال التعليم المفتوح.‏ 

المادة100- يحسب تعويض الانتقال اليومي الذي يمنح للعامل العلمي المكلف بمهمات مقابل انتقاله ضمن الاراضي السورية وفق الاحكام المطبقة على الخاضعين للقانون رقم 50 لعام .2004‏ 

المادة101-يجوز منح الهيئة التدريسية عند وجود اسباب مبررة يقبلها رئىس الجامعة سلفة على الراتب وذلك وفق الاسس المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 50 لعام .2004‏ 

المادة 102 - أ - يصرف لعضو الهيئة التدريسية منحة نقدية تعادل مثلي راتبه الشهري الاخير في احدى الحالات الآتية:‏ 

1 - اتمام المدة اللازمة للإحالة على التقاعد.‏ 

2 - الاستقالة التي ترتب معاشا تقاعديا.‏ 

3 - التسريح لأسباب صحية.‏ 

4 - الصرف من الخدمة لمن لا تقل مدة خدمته في الدولة عن (15) عاما.‏ 

5 - الوفاة.‏ 

ب - تخفض المنحة النقدية الى مثل الراتب الشهري الاخير في حال الاستقالة التي لا ترتب معاشا تقاعديا أو الصرف من الخدمة لمن تكون خدمته في الدولة اقل من (15) عاما.‏ 

ج - لا يجوز صرف المنحة النقدية المذكورة في الفقرتين أ و ب السابقتين اكثر من مرة واحدة طيلة مدة خدمة عضو الهيئة التدريسية في الدولة.‏ 





سابعاً - نظام التأديب‏ 

المادة 103 - يكلف رئيس الجامعة احد اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية بإحدى كليات الحقوق مباشرة التحقيق فيما ينسب الى عضو الهيئة التدريسية من إخلال بواجباته الجامعية المبينة في هذا القانون ولائحته التنفيذية والانظمة الجامعية الاخرى, ويقدّم المكلف بالتحقيق تقريرا الى رئيس الجامعة. وللوزير ان يطلب هذا التقرير. ويحيل رئيس الجامعة العضو المحقق معه الى مجلس التأديب اذا رأى مسوغا لذلك.‏ 

المادة 104 - لرئيس الجامعة ان يوقف اي عضو من اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية عن عمله احتياطيا اذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق معه ذلك.‏ 

ولا يجوز ان تزيد مدة الايقاف على ثلاثة اشهر الا بقرار من مجلس التأديب, ولا يترتب على وقف عضو الهيئة التدريسية عن عمله وقف صرف راتبه ما لم يقرر مجلس التأديب خلاف ذلك الى ان يتم الفصل في الدعوى التأديبية.‏ 

المادة 105 - يبلغ رئيس الجامعة عضو الهيئة التدريسية المحال الى مجلس الأديب التهم الموجهة الىه وصورة عن تقرير التحقيق قبل الجلسة المعينة للمحاكمة بعشرين يوما على الاقل.‏ 

المادة 106 - لعضو الهيئة التدريسية المحال الى مجلس التأديب الاطلاع على التحقيقات التي اجريت وذلك في الايام التي يعينها له رئيس الجامعة, وله ان يستعين بمحام للدفاع عنه.‏ 

المادة 107 - تكون محاكمة اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية امام مجلس التأديب الذي يتألف في كل جامعة بقرار من الوزير من:‏ 

- مستشار بدرجة عضو محكمة ادارية علىا يسميه رئيس مجلس الدولة رئيسا.‏ 

- مستشار يسميه رئيس مجلس الدولة عضوا.‏ 

- احد نواب رئيس الجامعة يسميه رئيسها عضوا.‏ 

- استاذ يسميه مجلس الجامعة عضوا.‏ 

- ممثل عن النقابة يسميه المكتب التنفيذي من بين الاساتذة عضوا.‏ 

المادة 108 - أ - العقوبات التأديبية التي يجوز توقيعها على اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية من قبل مجلس التأديب هي:‏ 

1 - الانذار.‏ 

2 - توجيه اللوم.‏ 

3 - توجيه اللوم مع تأخير الترفيع لمدة سنتين على الاكثر.‏ 

4 - تأخير التعيين في الوظيفة الاعلى لمدة سنتين على الاكثر.‏ 

5 - قطع تعويض التفرغ وتعويض التفرغ الاضافي كليا أو جزئيا لمن يستحقه.‏ 

6 - عقوبة النقل التأديبي خارج الجامعة, ويتم النقل بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.‏ 

7 - العزل أو الطرد وفقا للقوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 

ب - تسري احكام القانون رقم (7) لعام 1990 بشأن نظام اجراءات التأديب على اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في الجامعات وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع احكام هذا القانون.‏ 

ج - تخضع قرارات مجلس التأديب الواردة في البنود (3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7) من الفقرة (أ) السابقة للطعن امام مجلس الدولة وفق الاصول النافذة.‏ 

المادة 109 - تنقضي الدعوى التأديبية باستقالة عضو الهيئة التدريسية, وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي نصت علىها القوانين واللوائح الخاصة بالمخالفات المادية. ولا تأثير للدعوى التأديبية في الدعوى الجزائية والدعوى المدنية الناشئتين عن الواقعة ذاتها.‏ 

المادة 110 - لرئيس الجامعة ان يوجه تنبيها الى عضو الهيئة التدريسية الذي يخل بواجباته ويكون التنبيه شفهيا أو كتابيا. وله توقيع عقوبتي الانذار وتوجيه اللوم المنصوص علىهما في المادة (108) من هذا القانون وذلك كله بعد سماع اقوال عضو الهيئة التدريسية وبحضور ممثل النقابة, ويكون قراره في ذلك معللا ونهائيا. وعلى عميد كل كلية ان يبلغ رئيس الجامعة بكل ما يقع من اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية في كليته من اخلال بواجباتهم أو بمقتضيات وظيفتهم.‏ 





ثامناً - انتهاء الخدمة‏ 

المادة 111 - أ - يحال اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية على التقاعد بقرار من الوزير وفقا لما يأتي:‏ 

1 - الاستاذ: عند اتمامه السبعين من العمر.‏ 

2 - الاستاذ المساعد: عند اتمامه الخامسة والستين من العمر.‏ 

3 - المدرس: عند اتمامه الستين من العمر.‏ 

4 - ويجوز ابقاء الاساتذة والاساتذة المساعدين والمدرسين الذين يبلغون سن التقاعد خلال السنة الدراسية لمدة اقصاهاتسعة اشهر ولا تحسب هذه المدة في المعاش.‏ 

ب - يجوز بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح معلل من مجلس الجامعة المختص, وبموافقة مجلس التعلىم العالي تعيين الاستاذ بعد اتمامه السبعين من العمر بتعويض اجمالي يوازي الفرق بين راتبه والمعاش التقاعدي مضافا الىه التعويضات القانونية التي كان يتقاضاها قبل احالته على التقاعد, ويكون تعيينه لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد مددا كلما اقتضت الحاجة.‏ 





الفصل الثاني‏ 

أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية العرب والأجانب‏ 

المادة 112 - يجوز ان يعين في الهيئة التدريسية من العرب غير السوريين والاجانب بطريق التعاقد من يرى مجلس الشؤون العلمية ان كفاءتهم تؤهلهم لذلك ويتم تصديق العقود بقرار من الوزير. وتحدد حقوقهم والتزاماتهم في عقود استخدامهم على ان تراعى الشروط الآتية:‏ 

1 - ان تكون مدة العقد في المرة الاولى سنة قابلة للتجديد.‏ 

2 - ان تتحمل الجامعة نفقات حضور المتعاقد وعائلته الى مقر جامعته ونفقات عودته هو وأسرته عند نهاية العقد الى البلد المحدد في العقد.‏ 

3 - ان تتحمل الجامعة نفقات سفره مع اسرته لبلاده لقضاء الاجازة الصيفية بعد كل ثلاث سنوات دراسية يقضيها في خدمة الجامعة.‏ 

4 - منح المتعاقدين العرب غير السوريين والاجانب عند انتهاء خدمتهم مكافأة قدرها راتب شهر عن كل سنة من سنوات خدمتهم.‏ 

5 - منح ورثة المتوفى منهم خلال مدة خدمته المكافأة المذكورة, وتتحمل الجامعة نفقات نقل جثمانه الى بلده.‏ 

المادة 113 - يجوز تكليف عرب غير سوريين أو اجانب بصفة اساتذة زائرين لمدة لا تتجاوز سنة, ويكون ذلك بقرار من رئيس الجامعة تحدد فيه تعويضاتهم بناء على طلب مجلس الجامعة وبعد اخذ رأي مجلس الكلية المختص.‏ 

المادة 114 - يجوز التعاقد مع عرب غير سوريين أو اجانب لتدريس اللغات الاجنبية, ويتم التعاقد معهم بقرار من رئيس الجامعة بناء على طلب الجهة المختصة, ويمنح من تنتهي خدمته مكافأة تعادل راتب نصف شهر عن كل سنة من السنوات الخمس الاولى من خدمته وراتب شهر عن كل سنة تزيد على ذلك, وتسري علىهم احكام الفقرات الاولى والثانية والثالثة والخامسة من المادة (112) من هذا القانون.‏ 





الفصل الثالث‏ 

المحاضرون والمتعاقدون‏ 

المادة 115 - أ - 1 - يجوز التعاقد مع سوريين أو عرب أو اجانب من ذوي الكفاءة العالىة التي تؤهلهم لتقديم خبراتهم النادرة في مختلف ميادين الادارة الجامعية وفي مجال التدريس والتدريب في الجامعة, ويتم التعاقد بقرار من رئىس الجامعة بعد موافقة مجلس الجامعة.‏ 

2 - يتم تحديد اجور المتعاقدين وتعويضاتهم وحقوقهم والتزاماتهم وفقا للاسس المحددة في اللائحة التنفيذية.‏ 

ب - يجوز لرئيس الجامعة تكليف محاضرين القاء محاضرات مقابل مكافأة تمنح على اساس المحاضرة الواحدة, كما يجوز التعاقد مع محاضرين أو مشرفين على الجوانب التطبيقية من العاملين في الجهات العامة أو سواهم وذلك وفقا للقواعد المنصوص علىها في اللائحة التنفيذية.‏ 

ج - تستثنى الاجور والتعويضات المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين من الحدود القصوى للتعويضات المنصوص علىها في القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 





الفصل الرابع‏ 

الهيئة الفنية‏ 

المادة 116 - اعضاء الهيئة الفنية في الجامعات هم:‏ 

- مديرو الاعمال.‏ 

- المشرفون على الاعمال.‏ 

- القائمون بالاعمال.‏ 

القائون بالاعمال المعاونون.‏ 

المادة 117 - أ - يعين رئيس الجامعة اعضاء الهيئة الفنية في الجامعة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الجامعة بعد اخذ رأي مجلس الكلية والقسم المختصين.‏ 

ب - تطبق على تعيين اعضاء الهيئة الفنية احكام الفقرة (د) من المادة (68) المطبقة على تعيين اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية.‏ 

المادة 118 - يشترط في من يعين عضوا في الهيئة الفنية أو ينقل الىها:‏ 

أ - ان يكون اهلا للقيام بواجبات الوظيفة وفقا للقواعد التي يضعها مجلس التعلىم العالي.‏ 

ب - ان يكون حاصلا على الاجازة على الاقل في اختصاص يؤهله لشغل الوظيفة أو ما يعادلها وفقا للقواعد التي يضعها مجلس التعلىم العالي.‏ 

المادة 119 - أ - يشترط في تعيين القائمين بالاعمال المعاونين النجاح في مسابقة تعلن عنها الجامعة وفق الشروط والقواعد الواردة في المواد ( 8 - 9 - 11) من القانون رقم 50 لعام .2004‏ 

ب - يعين المهندس المفرز للتدريس في الجامعة بوظيفة قائم بالاعمال معاون, ويعد الشاغر محدثا حكما, اما بالنسبة للمهندس المفرز للتدريس في الجامعة قبل صدور هذا القانون فيخير بين:‏ 

1 - النقل مع شاغره الى وظيفة قائم بالاعمال معاون أو الى احدى وظائف الهيئة الفنية الاخرى اذا توافرت فيه شروط النقل المحددة في هذا القانون.‏ 

2 - البقاء في وظيفة مهندس لعمل غير تدريسي.‏ 

المادة 120 - يشترط في من يعين قائما بالاعمال:‏ 

1 - النجاح في مسابقة تعلن عنها الجامعة وفق الشروط والقواعد الواردة في المواد (8 - 9 - 11) من القانون رقم 50 لعام ,2004 بشرط ان يكون حاصلا على مؤهل اضافي بعد الاجازة يتفق واختصاصه, أو على درجة جامعية أعلى.‏ 

2 - أو ان يكون قد شغل وظيفة قائم بالاعمال معاون مدة سنتين على الاقل.‏ 

المادة 121 - يشترط في من يعين مشرفا على الاعمال:‏ 

1 - ان يكون قد شغل وظيفة قائم بالاعمال مدة لا تقل عن ست سنوات.‏ 

2 - ان يكون قد حصل خلال عمله وهو قائم بالاعمال على مؤهل علمي أو تدريبي أو مهني أو تقني يفيد في تحسين اختصاصه, أو ان يكون قد اسهم ببحوث علمية في مجال اختصاصه.‏ 

المادة 122 - يشترط في من يعين مديرا للاعمال:‏ 

1 - ان يكون قد شغل وظيفة مشرف على الاعمال مدة لا تقل عن ست سنوات.‏ 

2 - ان يكون قد حصل خلال عمله وهو مشرف على الاعمال على مؤهل علمي أو مهني أو تدريبي أو تقني يفيد في تحسين اختصاصه أو ان يكون قد اسهم ببحوث علمية في مجال اختصاصه.‏ 

المادة 123 - يجوز النقل الى وظائف الهيئة الفنية من وزارات الدولة وادارتها ومؤسساتها بما فيها الجامعات, على ان تتوافر في المرشح الشروط الآتية:‏ 

1 - ان يجتاز بنجاح اختبارا شفويا تجريه الجامعة.‏ 

2 - ان يكون قد مارس اعمالا تتناسب مع شهادته الاختصاصية مدة لا تقل عن الحد الادنى لمجموع المدد التي يجب ان يقضيها القائم بالاعمال المعاون أو القائم بالاعمال أو المشرف على الاعمال - بحسب الاحوال - في الهيئة الفنية عند تعيينه في الوظيفة المعنية.‏ 

3 - ان يكون المرشح للنقل الى وظيفة مدير اعمال حاصلا على درجة الماجستير أو ما يعادلها على الاقل.‏ 

المادة 124 - يجوز ان يعين مرشحون في وظيفتي مشرف على الاعمال ومدير اعمال من خارج الجامعات وعن غير طريق النقل على ان تتوافر في المرشح بالاضافة الى الشروط المنصوص علىها في المادة (118) من هذا القانون الشروط الآتية:‏ 

1 - ان يكون قد مارس في جامعة أو هيئة علمية أو تقنية أو معهد علمي أو تقني معترف بها اعمالاً من النوع الذي تتطلبه مهام الوظيفة مدة لا تقل عن ست سنوات لشغل وظيفة مشرف على الاعمال ولا تقل عن ثماني سنوات لشغل وظيفة مدير اعمال.‏ 

2 - ان يكون حاصلا على مؤهل علمي أو تقني أعلى من الاجازة بالنسبة للمشرف على الاعمال والماجستير بالنسبة لمدير الاعمال.‏ 

3 - ان يكون قد قام أو اسهم في اختصاصه ببحوث علمية أو تقنية وان يوافق مجلس الشؤون العلمية على انتاجه العلمي لشغل الوظيفة.‏ 

المادة 125 - أ -تقوم الجامعة باجراءات المسابقة والاختبارات المطلوبة المنصوص علىها في المواد السابقة من الفصل الرابع ويحدد مجلس الجامعة بناء على رأي مجلس الكلية شروط المسابقة والاختبارات.‏ 

ب - يعود تقدير قيمة المؤهل في تحسين اختصاص عضو الهيئة الفنية وقيمة ما اسهم به من بحوث علمية الى مجلس الشؤون العلمية.‏ 

المادة 126 - تعمل الجامعة على ايفاد اعضاء الهيئة الفنية لدورات تدريبية لتحسين كفاءتهم العلمية أو المهنية أو التقنية.‏ 

المادة 127 - تحدد وظائف اعضاء الهيئة الفنية ومراتبهم وفقا للجدول رقم (2) المرافق ويحدد ملاكهم العددي بمرسوم.‏ 

المادة 128 - تطبق على اعضاء الهيئة الفنية الاحكام المطبقة على اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية المنصوص علىها في هذا القانون وذلك فيما يتعلق بالنقل والاعارة والاجازة الخاصة بلا اجر والاستقالة والايفاد والاجازة الادارية السنوية والاجازة الصحية والاحكام العامة للاجازات والترفيع وقواعد الرواتب والتعويض العائلي وتعويض العبء الاداري وتعويض المشاركة في المجالس واللجان وتعويضات الاعمال الامتحانية ونظام التأديب والسلفة على الراتب والمنحة النقدية وانتهاء الخدمة باستثناء الاحالة على التقاعد حيث يحال عضو الهيئة الفنية على التقاعد عند اتمامه الستين من العمر.‏ 

اما ايفاد اعضاء الهيئة الفنية والترشيح للمنح والدورات التدريبية والمهنية والتقنية فيتم اذا كانت المنح والدورات المشار الىها متصلة باختصاصاتهم, وكان المؤهل المطلوب للاشتراك في هذه المنح والدورات دون المؤهل اللازم لعضوية الهيئة التدريسية.‏ 

المادة 129 - على اعضاء الهيئة الفنية ان ينصرفوا للقيام بالاعمال العلمية والبحثية التي تتناول التدريس العملي وحل التمرينات والمسائل وتدريب الطلاب في حلقات البحث والاشراف على نشاطهم العلمي, والقيام بممارسة المهنة والمشاركة في كل ما يتصل بالامتحانات. وان ينصرفوا الى العناية بالتجهيزات المخبرية والمحاضرات والعينات والاجهزة العلمية, واقتراح اقتناء ما تحتاج الىه منها المخابر التعلىمية. والمشاركة في تصميم التجارب وتنفيذها, والمشاركة في الرحلات العلمية والتجارب الميدانية, والمشاركة في كل ما يراه القسم ضروريا, في حدود اختصاص كل منهم, لحسن سير الدراسة والبحوث العلمية.‏ 

المادة 130 - يؤدي اعضاء الهيئة الفنية واجباتهم تحت اشراف رئيس القسم المختص, وله ان يوزع هذا الاشراف على القائمين بالتدريس في القسم.‏ 

المادة 131 - مع مراعاة احكام القانون رقم (39) لعام 2001 للمشرفين على الاعمال ومديري الاعمال ان يؤلفوا كتبا فيما اختصوا به من اعمال في القسم, ويجوز عند الضرورة تكليفهم تدريس ساعات نظرية تتناسب مع امكاناتهم وفقا للقواعد التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية.‏ 

المادة 132 - أ - يخضع عضو الهيئة الفنية لنظام تقويم الاداء التربوي وتنمية الكفاءة العلمية والتقنية واللغوية والقيام بالواجبات التعلىمية, وذلك وفق القواعد والشروط التي يضعها مجلس التعلىم العالي.‏ 

ب - في حال عدم تلبية عضو الهيئة الفنية لمتطلبات نظام التقويم المذكور في الفقرة 0أ) السابقة ينقل الى وظيفة اخرى غير تعلىمية بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح المجالس الجامعية المختصة.‏ 

المادة 133 - تنظم اللائحة التنفيذية جميع الاحكام الاخرى المتعلقة باعضاء الهيئة الفنية فيما لا يتعارض مع الاحكام المنصوص علىها في هذا القانون والقوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 





الفصل الخامس‏ 

المعيدون‏ 

المادة 134 - يعين في الكليات معيدون بغية اعدادهم علميا وعمليا وفنيا ليكونوا اعضاء في الهيئة التدريسية. وعلىهم القيام بما يعهد الىهم مجلس القسم المختص من البحوث العلمية والتمرينات والدروس العلمية والعلمية وسواها من الاعمال تحت اشراف اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية, وبالاعمال الاخرى التي يكلفهم بها رئيس القسم.‏ 

المادة 135- يشترط في من يعين معيداً أن يكون حاصلاً على درجة الاجازة على الاقل من الجامعات السورية أو ما يعادلها وفقاً للقواعد التي يضعها مجلس التعلىم العالي.‏ 

المادة 136-أ- يعين المعيد بقرار من الوزير بالانتقاء بعد الاعلان وفقاً للقواعد التي يضعها مجلس التعلىم العالي.‏ 

ب- يعد الشاغر اللازم لتعيين المعيد في الجامعة محدثاً حكماً في حال عدم توفره في الملاك.‏ 

المادة 137-أ- يجب على الجامعة أن تعمل على ايفاد المعيد خلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ تعيينه للحصول على المؤهل العلمي الذي يحدده مجلس الجامعة. ويعامل المعيد الموفد من حيث الحقوق والواجبات معاملة الموفد وفق أحكام قانون البعثات العلمية, ويتم الايفاد بقرار من الوزير.‏ 

ب- يفقد المعيد صفته معيداً في الحالتين الآتيتين:‏ 

1- إذا استنكف عن الايفاد وفق القواعد التي يضعها مجلس التلعيم العالي.‏ 

2- إذا لم يحصل على المؤهل العلمي المطلوب بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على انتهاء ايفاده.‏ 

ج - تنهى خدمة المعيد الذي يفقد صفته بموجب أحكام الفقرة (ب) السابقة وتصفى حقوقه وفق القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 

المادة 138- تحدد مراتب المعيدين وفقاً للجدول رقم (3) المرافق لهذا القانون ويحدد ملاكهم العددي بمرسوم ويطبق علىهم ما يطبق على أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية فيما يتعلق بالترفيع.‏ 

المادة 139- تنظم اللائحة التنفيذية شؤون المعيدين بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.‏ 





الباب الرابع‏ 

الدرجات العلمية وخطط الدراسة‏ 

المادة 140- تمنح الجامعات الدرجات العلمية وفقاً للأحكام الواردة في اللائحة التنفيذية واللوائح الداخلية للكليات.‏ 

المادة 141- تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية القواعد لنيل الدرجات العلمية التي تمنحها الجامعات وشروط كل منها.‏ 

المادة 142- تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية القواعد العامة لخطط الدراسة وتنظم تفصيلات هذه الخطط في اللوائح الداخلية للكليات.‏ 





الباب الخامس‏ 

الأمور المالية للجامعات‏ 

المادة 143- استثناء من احكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 92 لعام 1967 توضع الموارد المذكورة ادناه التي تستوفيها الجامعات كموارد ذاتية في حساب مستقل في المصرف التجاري السوري وفق ورودها بالليرة السورية او بالقطع الاجنبي ليجري الصرف منها في :‏ 

1- منح تعويض التفرغ الاضافي وفق احكام القانون الناظم لتفرغ اعضاء الهيئة التعليمية في الوزارة.‏ 

2- منح التعويضات والمكافآت المحددة في المادة 99 من هذا القانون والغايات التي يحددها الوزير بقرار منه بالتنسيق مع وزير المالية ويتم الصرف من قبل رئيس الجامعة بموجب اسناد رسمية.‏ 

3- تخصيص نسبة لحساب الوزارة ليجري الصرف منها من قبل الوزير وفي الغايات التي يحددها بقرار منه بالتنسيق مع وزير المالية :‏ 

أ- الرسوم الجامعية باستثناء الرسوم الاتية التي يعود ريعها الى الخزينة العامة للدولة ( رسم التسجيل , رسم كشف العلامات , رسم التقدم الى الامتحان من خارج الجامعة لكل مقرر , رسم الامتحان التكميلي, رسم الاستماع , رسم الشهادة , رسم المصدقة البديلة )‏ 

ب- المنح والاعانات والهبات والوصايا التي يقبلها مجلس الجامعة وفق القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 

ج- عوائد المنشآت الجامعية.‏ 

د- الرسوم المستوفاة للاقامة في المدينة الجامعية.‏ 

ه- بدلات استثمار المطاعم والمنتديات والمباني والمقاصف والاكشاك في المدن الجامعية وفي المرافق الجامعية الاخرى.‏ 

المادة 144- رئىس الجامعة هو عاقد النفقة وآمر الصرف وله ان يوزع ما يراه من الاعتمادات المرصدة في الموازنة او في الحسابات المستقلة كما له ان يفوض ببعض صلاحياته المالية الى من يشاء وفق اسس القانون المالي الاساسي الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي 92 لعام 1967‏ 

المادة 145-تودع اموال الجامعة المخصصة لها في الموازنة العامة للدولة في المصرف المركزي ولايجوز تحريكها الا من قبل امر الصرف المختص او من يفوضه وفق الانظمة المالية النافذة.‏ 

المادة146- تبين اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون:‏ 

1- قواعد قبول الهبات والتبرعات التي لاتتعارض مع اهداف الجامعات.‏ 

2- كيفية احداث حسابات مستقلة في الاحوال التي تتطلب تخصيص موارد معينة لتحقيق اهداف محددة وذلك بما لايتعارض مع احكام هذا القانون ويوفر السرعة والمرونة في انجاز اعمال الجامعات.‏ 

المادة 147- تعفى الجامعة من جميع الضرائب والرسوم المالية والجمركية والبلدية والتكاليف العامة على اختلاف انواعها ومن جميع القيود المفروضة على الاستيراد وذلك عن كل ما تستورده من المعدات والادوات والاليات والسيارات غير السياحية والتجهيزات الفنية والمخبرية والطبية والمطبوعات العلمية والمواد المخبرية والطبية وعن كل ما يرد اليها من منح اوهبات او قروض بما يخدم سياسة التعليم العالي.‏ 

المادة 148- تعد اموال الجامعة من اموال الدولة العامة.‏ 





الباب السادس‏ 

أحكام ختامية وانتقالية‏ 

المادة 149- تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بمرسوم وتتضمن بوجه خاص تنظيم الامور الاتية :‏ 

1- جميع القواعد التفصيلية اللازمة لوضع هذا القانون موضع التنفيذ بما لايتعارض مع احكامه.‏ 

2- انظمة التعليم المتبعة.‏ 

3- اختصاصات الوظائف الادارية العلمية في الجامعات واختصاصات أمنائها وهيئاتها وقواعد التفويض بها ضمن الحدود المبينة في هذا القانون.‏ 

4- أسس نظام تقديم الخبرة والمشورة وممارسة المهنة.‏ 

5- القواعد والشروط العامة لقبول الطلاب في الجامعات.‏ 

6- نظام انضباط الطلاب.‏ 

7- القواعد العامة لنظام الامتحانات.‏ 

8-نظام الدراسات العليا.‏ 

9- مدد الدراسة والامتحان والعطلة.‏ 

10- قواعد الندب.‏ 

11- القواعد الناظمة للانشطة الثقافية والاجتماعية والرياضية للطلاب.‏ 

12- نظام النصاب التدريسي ونظام ساعات العمل لجميع العاملين العلميين في الجامعات بما لايتعارض مع احكام هذا القانون.‏ 

13- ادارة المنشآت الجامعية كالمشافي والمطابع والمعارض والكتب الجامعية والمدن الجامعية وغيرها.‏ 

14- تحديد أنواع الرسوم الجامعية وغيرها من الرسوم وكيفية أدائها وشروط الاعفاء منها.‏ 

15- أ- تحديد أنواع التعويضات والمكافآت الوارد ذكرها في المادة 99 من هذا القانون وتستثنى هذه التعويضات من الحدود القصوى للتعويضات المنصوص عليها في القوانين والانظمة النافذة.‏ 

ب- تحديد انواع التعويضات والمكافآت والاجور والمنح لجميع العاملين في الجامعات وغيرهم بمن فيهم العاملون في مجال التعليم المفتوح مما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا القانون.‏ 

16- قواعد منح المكافآت والاعانات على اختلاف انواعها.‏ 

المادة150- يتم تحديد مقدار او نسب التعويضات والمكافآت والاجور والمنح الواردة في البند 15 من المادة 149 من هذا القانون وكذلك تحديد النسبة المخصصة لحساب الوزارة من الموارد الذاتية المذكورة في المادة 143 من هذا القانون بمرسوم بناء على اقتراح الوزير بالتنسيق مع وزير المالية.‏ 

المادة 151- يجوز بقرار من الوزير تفويض رئىس الجامعة ببعض صلاحياته المحددة في هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة 152- يعد تعويض التسريح او المعاش التقاعدي الذي يستحقه الموفد بموجب احكام المادة 84 من هذا القانون لمدة عشر سنوات على الاقل في الجامعات بمنزله كفالة عودة من الايفاد.‏ 

المادة 153- تعد القرارات والاوامر الصادرة في شؤون الطلاب من المجالس واللجان الجامعية مبرمة.‏ 

المادة 154- يعد مدرسو التعليم العالي منقولين حكما مع شواغرهم من ملاك وزارة التعليم العالي الى وظائف عضوية الهيئة الفنية في ملاك الجامعة التي يدرسون فيها مع احتفاظهم بقدمهم المكتسب للترفيع المقبل.‏ 

المادة 155- حتى صدور اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون تبقى النصوص الواردة في القوانين واللوائح المتعلقة بتنظيم الجامعات والكليات سارية المفعول وذلك بالقدر الذي لايتعارض مع احكام هذا القانون.‏ 

المادة156- يستفيد اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية واعضاء الهيئة الفنية والمعيدون في الجامعات والمعاهد العليا التابعة للوزارة القائمون على رأس عملهم ومن في حكمهم بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون من علاوة ترفيع استثنائية بنسبة 25% من رواتبهم الشهرية المقطوعة مع احتفاظهم بقدمهم المكتسب للترفيع المقبل وبما لايتجاوز السقوف المحددة لوظائفهم في الجدول رقم 4 الملحق بهذا القانون.‏ 

المادة 157- في كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا القانون يطبق القانون رقم 50 لعام 2004‏ 

المادة 158- يحل هذا القانون محل القانون رقم 1 تاريخ 31/1/1975‏ 

المادة 159- ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعد نافذا بدءا من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ نشره

----------

